
CEO says Facebook will impose new EU privacy rules “everywhere” - waits
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/ceo-says-facebook-will-impose-new-eu-privacy-rules-everywhere/
======
greenyoda
This seems to be contradicted by this article, which say that Facebook will
_not_ adopt GDPR protections globally:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16750976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16750976)

See also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16754124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16754124)

~~~
ProAm
Its purely a PR flip flop, people didnt like their message yesterday and
advertisers money concerns is a strong invisible hand.

------
mankash666
I'm paranoid about privacy. I would like Facebook to adopt GDPR everywhere.
However, I also want Facebook to continue to thrive economically. Benefits of
a thriving Facebook are clear, from the open compute project to tons of open
source software, and the applications (FB, Instagram, WhatsApp) themselves.

In that light, it's sufficient for me if Facebook follows the law of the land
properly. In the US, they needn't adhere to GDPR, but do need to abide by
their deal with the FTC. Abiding by that deal would have prevented the CA
debacle.

So there - I enjoy free services, software, etc. from Facebook, but just ask
that they stay ethical

~~~
mayamatrix
"Stay ethical"? Since when has FB ever acted ethically?

